
Sex Comes to the Micros (2012) - danso
http://www.filfre.net/2012/02/sex-comes-to-the-micros/
======
danso
FYI, the abstract for the New York Times article that is purportedly the first
nude the NYT has ever printed (even counting classical art?) is here:

"Art and Science Proclaim Alliance in Avant-Garde Loft"

[http://query.nytimes.com/gst/abstract.html?res=980CEFDA173EE...](http://query.nytimes.com/gst/abstract.html?res=980CEFDA173EE63BBC4952DFB667838C679EDE&pagewanted=all)

The full article is behind a paywall so here's a screenshot of the
spread...slightly NSFW:

[http://imgur.com/3FfKlyM](http://imgur.com/3FfKlyM)

------
redshirtrob
This blog is an absolute treasure. In terms of capturing a sense of time and
place, it's right up there with folklore.org.

As a person who grew up on graphical adventure games, and as a person who
still misses the genre, I love getting to walk down memory lane with the
author. I've learned so much about the games I loved.

I highly recommend reading through the entire blog.

------
nawitus
Related: [http://motherboard.vice.com/read/before-there-was-
internet-p...](http://motherboard.vice.com/read/before-there-was-internet-
porn-future-sex-brought-cyberpunk-sex-to-the-masses)

------
llamataboot
and it continues...

[http://www.engadget.com/2016/04/19/vr-porn-room-service-
las-...](http://www.engadget.com/2016/04/19/vr-porn-room-service-las-vegas/)

------
Kristine1975
Mentioning text adventures without Leather Goddesses of Phobos? Unacceptable!

~~~
aidenn0
This is 5 years before Leather Goddess of Phobos.

~~~
coroxout
And the blog also has a good post on LGoP:
[http://www.filfre.net/2015/03/leather-goddesses-of-phobos-
or...](http://www.filfre.net/2015/03/leather-goddesses-of-phobos-or-sex-comes-
to-the-micros-again/)

(and lots of other 80s adventure games and RPGs. I love this site and am very
glad Jimmy Maher is out there researching this stuff)

------
bobwaycott
Might be worth having a 2012 in the title.

~~~
dang
Good catch. Added.

------
nxzero
(Text Hidden, waiting for a explanation from dang on "Please don't do this
here.")

~~~
dang
Please don't do this here.

~~~
nxzero
Please explain, thanks.

~~~
dang
Your comment was "TLDR (look@pics)". That's the most unsubstantive, unwelcome
comment I've seen so far today. You managed to be dismissive, glib, lurid, and
stoopid all at the same time. And that's not even everything that was wrong
with your comment.

If you don't have a thoughtful reaction to offer, please don't post here.

~~~
nxzero
Realize you're a mod, beyond that, do not know you, your opinions,
experiences, etc.

Given your not saying what was wrong, just calling me names, I'll expand on
what I said.

(Re: TLDR) I personally dislike long-form, especially if it's on a topic I
find interesting, but to me, not worth reading; clearly my opinion, but that I
would hope is obvious.

(Re: Look at the photographs.) I found the photos interesting and worth
looking at; if you have an issue with this, you need to explain why.

Please don't take my response as anything other than trying to understand how
you feel and why.

(On a side note, which users are mods? Ask since I plan to follow them to get
a better since of how mods deal with issues.)

~~~
ska
Think about this way: Why would anyone care to read the mere facts that you
dislike the longer form, or that you "found the photos interesting"?

Actually writing a "TLDR" is a fairly useless convention if you are attempting
to have a useful discourse - but actually telling people that you found it
"too long and didn't actually read it" is just insipid in nearly any context.
You're saying you couldn't be bothered to read and summarize the article, and
for some bizarre reason you want us to know that.

 _what_ you found interesting about the photos might be of value... or
anything else substantive that you might add to the conversation - a
demonstration, say, of how the point(s) could have been make more efficiently.

If you can't convince yourself you have something intelligent to add, just
don't hit reply, it's a good filter. You'll still get false positives (or at
least I do) but it's worth a shot.

~~~
nxzero
Reflected on your comment and though had been my intent, it might not be
obvious - that being, unless I'm missing something, it is not possible to
downvote a submission; which in this case, I would have. To be even more
clear, my comment expressed what I'm unable to due via the existing interface.

I didn't plan to be disruptive, but I don't mind it either.

I'll assume the "missing" downvote button is by design and will refrain from
using comments as "expressive" downvotes.

~~~
passivepinetree
You must be new here. The ability to downvote is given after acquiring a
certain amount of HN karma.

~~~
nxzero
Thanks, my rep is currently over 1000 and I do not see a downvote option for
submissions.

At 500 rep, you get to downvote any comments that are not directly to a
comment or submission; meaning you can downvote a comment to a comment to a of
submission or comment you post.

If you know a source for rep related privileges, please let me know; tried to
find info on this, but haven't seen anything yet.

